# .40 Kb, big issue or not?



## DB9 (Oct 23, 2009)

So I will probably be picking up a G23 as my first handgun. I've been going back and forth between the 19 and the 23 for some time now, and decided to get the 23 and pick up a 9mm conversion barrel.

I'm mainly bothered by all the Kb reports for the .40. I realize that Kb's occur with many brands of guns, and the 23 may or may not have a higher proportion compared to other guns. I'm also aware that it's not recommended to use lead or reloaded ammo, and that these issue comprise a large number of the Kb situations.

Mainly want to hear from owners that have put a large number of rounds thru their 23 without issues.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm not a Glock owner anymore but have had a few. I've never had or personally known anyone that had one bust out like that. My personally opinion about them is you hear more about Glocks doing it mainly because there are more people running around with them. Still tons of cops have them and they sell well in the private sector too. If one was to try and figure out how many rounds total from all the Glocks out there then average it out I'm sure that the numbers wont look much if any worse than any other gun maker.

If this is bugging you then maybe you need to look at another weapon. Lack of confidence in a weapon is a huge liability. You have to be able it trust your life to your weapon or it's about as useful as a paperweight. You'll have ot do the 70's cop show thing and just throw it at them.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I've never owned a Glock, but if I remember correctly, the KBs on the .40s were due to an undersupported chamber that was later corrected, so a new .40 should be as reliable as any of their other calibers.

Just searched a little bit on Google, and came upon this discussion. (mods feel free to kill the link if a link to another forum is inappropriate in this case)

The bit that jumped out at me was here:


AK74 said:


> The problem in the case with the TN department, more than likely was cartridge projectile setback, a condition in which duty ammo, routinly submitted to chambering and loading/unloading, the projectile "slips" back, seating it in the case slightly lower than originally specified for - consequently causing MUCH higher chamber pressure, especially in the case of the .40 S&W, which more "KBs" have happened lately than any other round with any weapon.


I seem to remember hearing that bit about the bullet basically being "hammered" into the casing from repeated rechambering before as well.

KG


----------



## DB9 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah, I've read every Glock Kb thread I could find thru Google, and have also read that it's not recommended to chamber any round more than three times, due to the bullet being pushed back into the cartridge. 

From what I have found, instances seem to be attributed to the following...
- Bullet being seated back due to repeated re-chambering
- Shooting Reloads
- Shooting lead rounds

I think that as long as I avoid the above, there is a strong likelihood that I will not suffer any incidents?

I too have heard that the 3rd gen 23's fixed the issue, however I am unable to find anything definitive stating as such.

As long as the chances of my 23 going Kb are on par with me winning the lottery, then I can live with that.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a 3rdGen G23. I have put over 2000 rounds (all jacketed) through it with no problems. The 3rd generation Glocks have a different barrel. I have had barrel out and checked against my 2d gen G22 and verified this fact. I suspect Glock didn't say anything to minimize any feedback on earler Glocks. 

I did have a KB in a Colt MKIV several decades ago, due to shooting some too hot reloads. Didn't hurt me but it did damage pistol. It can happen in just about any semiauto, if all of the conditions are met.

Some tips for Glock .40 S&Ws (and probably any .40 S&W semiauto):

If you are going to shoot lead, buy barrel made for lead. (Bar-Sto, etc)
Don't repeatedly feed same cartridge into the chamber. (avoid set-back)
Be very careful when making reloads, cartridge is already hot, you don't need to push envelope.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

+1 wjh2657 - I also have the 3rd gen Glock 23 but I've only put about 500 rounds through it with no problems and my son also has a Glock 23 with the same results.:smt023


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have had both.I would prefer the 23.
As for the reloads.Many reloads are made different.Even same batch can come out different on each one.So Glock doesnt want the average person making rounds.Glocks however will use any brand of factory loaded rounds with no problem.
Glock are not made to shoot lead rounds because of polygonal barrels.It also makes the gun wear quicker.Glock wouldnt state these things if there were not reasons.Some how found out some of the reasons...
As for kbs that has been resolved.
Have you shot these guns before?


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Seven posts without a definition. What's a 'Kb' or 'KB'?

I have and love 2 Glock 40s, a new 35 and an older 23. The latter is what I believe to be a 1st-generation gun, without tactical rails, thumb rests, or finger grooves.

I reload for both of mine, including PD rounds. The PD load* I've developed uses H. Universal Clays and the Hornady 155g. XTP. It achieves 10' velocities of c. 1150FPS in the 23 and 1200FPS in the 35, rather hot. Fired primers are flatter than in my rather mild target loads, but all reloaded cartridges--and several brands and types of factory stuff, too--have functioned perfectly in both guns.

I have 100% confidence on both my Glocks and LOVE their apparent simplicity and toughness.

Good luck with yours.


* The PD load I carry is assembled in new Federal primed cases, while the practice version is reloaded in Blazer Brass cases. And practice with it I do, having consumed over 500 of those XTPs. When one reloads, one can afford to practice lots more with one's PD load than when shooting cartridges that cost a dollar--or more!--each.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

jeffreybehr said:


> Seven posts without a definition. What's a 'Kb' or 'KB'?


Kaboom, or catastrophic failure of the firearm due to overpressuring. Reasons I've heard are usually loads that are too "hot" and destroy the chamber, or lead buildup in the barrel leading to a high enough pressure in the chamber to fail.

KG


----------



## DB9 (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, I went ahead and picked up my G23 today. I don't plan on reloading or shooting lead, so I think I should be fine.
Only thing I'm still wondering is, Glock does specifically state to not shoot reloaded ammo, however no distinction is made between self reloads and factory reloads. I went to Walmart, and they only had one box on the shelf. Don't recall what brand it was, however it was shot once factory reloads. I wasn't sure, so I passed on it and went to Cabella's and picked up some Blazer aluminum.

I would think that shot once factory reloads should be fine, but I don't know. Will shooting factory reloads void the warranty, or is it just hand reloads they are referring to?


----------

